# Help!!! My New Cockatiel Doesnt Want to get out of his cage!!



## Lillyper (May 11, 2011)

Guys, i bought a untamed cockatiel. Well i bought 2 and i trained my Lutino.

I exchanged it with the same color but  Sadly, it was also untamed.
I thought it was nice and sweet. But turns out it isnt. It screamed the whole day slapping my Lutino. and so on my Lutino forgot how to perch in my hand 
I searched everywhere in google, nothing helped. Please help!

If i dont train both, i guess maybe i leave them alone.



PEACE


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

work with your hand in the cage for a few minutes every day. keep doing that....

i would separate them for taming purposes. 

that and some tiels get scared theyre first day home. let him settle. it may just be that hes scared and thats why hes screaming and freaking out. he was just taken from his home and put somewhere strange. id scream and freak out too to be honest lol

so let him settle for a bit and get used to his new home


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

separate them asap.....you should have q uarantined the new bird 30-45 days ....also the new bird is probably afraid....and the lu tino is probably afraid of the new bird as well..how would you feel if suddenly a new bird was just thrown in your previously safe cage space with you? big mistake...so separate t hem and give them time ...and keep them quarantined till you know for s ure the new one is not ill.


----------



## Joe Bachi (May 23, 2011)

My experience is with budgies, however, budgies and tiels are quite similar.
I went through a similar situation, I had a tamed bird (Alex) and I added an untamed budgie (Amy) to his cage. Alex started to completely ignore me and wouldn't step on my hand any more 
So I suggest separating the two birds for a while, taming each of them on his own, and then when you want to put them back together, let them out of their cages so that they can meet in a neutral environment (cz a cage is a bird's house, thus his territory) and when they start to get along, return them both to ONE cage 
Continue their training working with each bird alone (that way they're not distracted by each other) and in no time you'll have two tame friendly tiels 
Hope this helps
Regards
Joe


----------



## Lillyper (May 11, 2011)

*Awh Comeon!*

I tried getting them out HELP!! they both fly away and my Lutino wont go out!

Well, What cage will i put them to? My parents wont allow me to BUY A ANOTHER CAGE. any other suggestions?

I dont want to stress him -my lutino- or my other bird!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You'll probably have to use gloves when handling them until they get used to your hands. This is how I stopped my only biter from biting me. And he always drew blood. Two weeks of the gloves and he realized that biting wasn't doing him any good, so now I can pick him up with my bare hands and not get bit. But he's the only one I've done that with, I avoid using gloves if I can.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

maybe put a divider in there....like a piece of plywood or plexiglass so that they are separated..and make sure that they have access on either side to food....of c ourse you might have to get an extra water dish & an extra food dish..I hope you are making sure they are both eating of co urse...you need to fix t his situation somehow...so try putting a divider in there


----------

